# where to get eca



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

Iv keep reading about this ECA stack but where can you buy it from, or is that a silly question?

OMG


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi - welcome to UK-M 

ECA is an abbreviation of Ephedrine/Caffeine/Aspirin - three seperate elements which when combined have a synergistic effect on promoting fat loss.

Unfortunatley all products containing Ephedrine (and/or Aspirin) are in the process of being discontinued due to irrational, overblown, nanny state, mass media hysteria.

If you wish to try an ECA stack, Caffeine & Aspirin are both simple enough to purchase, and, if you ask around I'm sure you can find a source of Ephedrine. Off the top of my head I can't remember the ideal ratio in which to combine them, but i'm sure somebody else will be happy to post a recommendation!

L


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

I recieved a email from ABF "Advanced Bodybuilding Formulas" in the USA, they are still selling ECA to Uk customers has anyone else used them?

www.abf.ac/eca_mmle.html

OMG


----------

